# نوفر لكم العمالة اليمنية الماهره والمدربه في كافة التخصصات والمهن



## م لطف العليان (23 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نحن مكتب بيروت لخدمات الإستقدام والتوظيف للموارد البشرية اليمنية 
يشرفنا التعامل معكم و توفير كل احتياجكم من العمال والموظفين
في جميع التخصصات ومن جميع الشهادات والخبرات .
*مع استعدادنا لتمثيلكم.
- في اختيار الموظف و القيام باختباره بالتعامل مع خبرا مختصون.
- متابعة استخراج التأشيرات ومعاملة السفارة و التأكد حتى سفر الموظف كما نتشرف بخدمتكم لأي استفسارات عن آي من مجالات التعامل والاستثمارات.
كل السجلات والتراخيص المعمدة سارية المفعول متوفرة عند الطلب.
•	فريق متكامل من اجل خدمتكم

ولكم فائق الاحترام,,,,,,
المدير العام
م/لطف العليان
للتواصل معنا على العناوين التالية
P.O. Box: (400) ص. ب. ( 400 ) 
Licensure No. : ( 3725 ) رقم الترخيص : (3725 ) 
Mobile:00967771333310Tel : 00967-1-265917 Fax: 00967-1-262872
المركز الرئيسي صنعاء – مقابل السفارة السعودية –جوار أجياد للسفريات
فرع إب – شارع المحافظة جوار العودي للصرافة 
Rep. of Yemen -Sana'a- opposite KSA Embassy- Beside Agiad for Traveling
Ibb Branch – Almohaftha St.- Beside Alawdy for Changing
Email: [email protected] or [email protected]


----------

